# تعليب المنتجات الغذائية



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا رابط من الموسوعة العربية عن تعليب الأغذية 

http://www.arab-ency.com/index.php?module=pnEncyclopedia&func=display_term&id=159916

ارجو ان يكون مفيدا.​


----------

